# MAJ app store sur Ipad



## bubz (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterai savoir si il y a une possibilité s'effacer les notifications (ronds rouges) qui indique les mises à jour dispo sur l'app store de l'Ipad sans être obligé de les faires, en gros je voudrais pouvoir virer les ronds rougs sans mettre a jour les applications concernés...

Je pense que certains m'auront compris...:rateau: 

Merci d'avance


----------



## ludodu02 (24 Juin 2010)

Je n'ai pas l'iPad sur moi, mais regarde dans Réglages / Notifications et s'il y a "App Store" décoche mais je suis presque sur que non !
Tu ne dois pas pouvoir retiré cela c'est comme pour les sms/mails/appels sur iPhone, on ne peut pas retirer le rond rouge !


----------



## hyrsut (24 Juin 2010)

En effet, il n'y a aucun moyen d'enlever ces notifications, si ce n'est desinstaller les apps en  question, mais je ne pense pas que cela soit le but.

Sinon il reste toujours la solution de mettre a jour les apps... Ah non c'est vrais c'est pas le but non plus


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (24 Juin 2010)

En même temps je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de ne pas mettre les apps à jour.


----------



## ikeke (25 Juin 2010)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> En même temps je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de ne pas mettre les apps à jour.



Si l'iPad est jailbreaké et que des applis crackées sont installées dessus alors il se peut que l'AppStore signale des mise à jour disponibles pour ces applis, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net.
C'est en tout cas la seule raison que je vois à la non mise à jour des applis mais il y a peut être une autre raison qui m'échappe.


----------



## bubz (25 Juin 2010)

C'est bien ça ikeke, merci d'avoir precisé, j'osais pas  :rateau:

D'où le "certains me comprendront" héhé

Bon tanpis, si quelqu'un a une idée merci de partager


----------



## ikeke (25 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Extrait des règles du forum: 





> "Vous devez vous plier au droit en vigueur et au respect des personnes, notamment en matière de droit d&#8217;auteur et de droits voisins (piratage) [...]"


 
A mon avis pas de réponse à attendre, sous peine de sanction de la part de l'équipe de modération pour la personne qui t'aurait aidé et sans doute toi également.


----------



## bugman (25 Juin 2010)

Piratage ?
Oui faut voir !
Le fait de faire un jailbreack n'est pas (pour moi) la même chose que de se servir d'un soft gratuitement sans tenir compte de la licence utilisateur (l'acheter).
En gros, si tu ne veux pas utiliser le store Apple mais installer des logiciels venus d'ailleurs où est le problème (si ceux ci ne sont pas vendus normalement sur le store, cela s'entend) ?
C'est ton matériel, tu en fais ce que tu veux.
Concernant le problème, je n'i pas de réponse a te proposer.
Par contre, bien que je n'ai rien contre le jailbreaking (pour faire un pont Wifi - 3G par exemple), je pense que tout travail mérite salaire. Je tenais à le préciser.


----------

